# Gut Check Time: The real "cost" of Gear...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Straight up, I'm among the worst offenders when it comes to gear-related activity. I spend an inordinate amount of time coveting, considering, searching for, and ultimately acquiring gear...which also uses up a good amount of disposable income (but that's a_ separate _topic). It'd be easy I suppose to dismiss it all as a "hobby", convince oneself "it's something I enjoy", or to argue "it could be spent on far worse/more destructive activities" but at some point those really just feel like cop outs. At the end of the day, it all leaves me wondering whether anything of substance has been created by it all, or whether it's really just an exercise in chasing one's tail to pass the time. 

I can say with conviction that I'm _not_ a better or more committed musician for any of it and that, beyond momentarily enjoying something new and interesting, I'm certainly not as passionate about playing now as I was when I first started my journey into music. The bottom line being then: All this involvement with "stuff" has actually led me _away from_ the music instead of more deeply and passionately toward it. The compounding concern is that the time & effort spent on these activities could have (and likely should have) been spent on things I _really_ care about - family, friends, community involvement, and of course personal development. 

Anyway, I'm not questioning anyone's choices beyond my own here and I'm not looking for anyone to help me make sense of it all or to feel better about it. What's done is done but it definitely feels like a gut check moment for me and I'd like to see some things change. I want to reignite that passion for music and, for me at least, that begins here by honestly assessing my GAS and by finding ways to better manage it so it doesn't supersede my love of _making_ music. So that's my ramble. As you were...


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think many can relate to that. Whether one wants to classify it as guilt or regret, what's done is done. It's a personal escape for some, self-indulgence for others. This may be merely a priority shift during a possible 'lucid moment' is all.

But I'd like to point out that _getting away_ from "family, friends, community involvement, and of course personal development" is also a good thing from time to time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I share much of the experience you describe, for me, they are not necessarily bad things.

I love guitars. Sometimes I love playing them. Other times I enjoy building them and sometimes I also enjoy teaching others how to play and enjoy them.

That costs me money.

I realize that while I may be a good player, I'm not a great player, possibly because I'm too lazy to put in the hours on the instrument. Again, not necessarily a bad thing.

I know this. I feel comforted by being around music gear and guitars and it's a welcomed distraction from the world.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The first step in problem solving is recognizing something needs to be fixed (whatever that may be).

I have had a tumultuous gear run in 2021 that was not anticipated and hasnt fully abated. I recognize that while owning the guitars I do leaves a lot for variety and cool points, I want to play what I have. I'm 2 for 3 on my consolidation list (and who knows, maybe another will get listed) so that it's less "grab the closest" and a little more thoughtful. I bought some guitars I've been curious about, or great deals. They have almost all been sold off. 

My goal in 2022 is maybe play more guitar (time allotment) but mostly get the recording and mixing in that I said I'd do this year. I have all the tools, I just need to put in the work.

Fortunately I can say that the gear chase has not really changed my play time or taken me away from playing. I've just got a nearly finished album that hasnt been touched in a few months, yet 4 guitars have come in.

The axe fx iii mk1 is still the best purchase I've made though. No matter guitar or bass, I am happily playing as soon as something is plugged in. The tonal pallet for the "session" is a click away, if Im not already on it.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> it's a welcomed distraction from the world.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Are you inside my head?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

The perspectives offered here _already_ are helpful and certainly do provide "balance" to my fairly narrow viewpoint on the matter at present. The "not necessarily bad" argument is particularly resonant as it reminded me that I still enjoy repair and restoration work and perhaps the reduced time & effort I'd like to spend on gear could shift back in that direction...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

For me, if I don't have some sort of music project, be it recording or working in a band, I get bored and start to buy and sell gear. New guitars, new amps, pedals, etc. It ends up taking a lot of disposable income. 
Right now I'm quite involved with a band thats taking up quite a bit of my time so my focus has been on that lately. I am getting more and more satisfied with the gear I've got now so hopefully I can be content enough to stop spending money.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> Straight up, I'm among the worst offenders when it comes to gear-related activity. I spend an inordinate amount of time coveting, considering, searching for, and ultimately acquiring gear...which also uses up a good amount of disposable income (but that's a_ separate _topic). It'd be easy I suppose to dismiss it all as a "hobby", convince oneself "it's something I enjoy", or to argue "it could be spent on far worse/more destructive activities" but at some point those really just feel like cop outs. At the end of the day, it all leaves me wondering whether anything of substance has been created by it all, or whether it's really just an exercise in chasing one's tail to pass the time.
> 
> I can say with conviction that I'm _not_ a better or more committed musician for any of it and that, beyond momentarily enjoying something new and interesting, I'm certainly not as passionate about playing now as I was when I first started my journey into music. The bottom line being then: All this involvement with "stuff" has actually led me _away from_ the music instead of more deeply and passionately toward it. The compounding concern is that the time & effort spent on these activities could have (and likely should have) been spent on things I _really_ care about - family, friends, community involvement, and of course personal development.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not questioning anyone's choices beyond my own here and I'm not looking for anyone to help me make sense of it all or to feel better about it. What's done is done but it definitely feels like a gut check moment for me and I'd like to see some things change. I want to reignite that passion for music and, for me at least, that begins here by honestly assessing my GAS and by finding ways to better manage it so it doesn't supersede my love of _making_ music. So that's my ramble. As you were...


Totally understand, and I couldn't have said it better myself. For me it's the time spent looking for new stuff, yet I have more than I need already. 
Time spent working on the guitars and amps I have I feel less guilty about, but checking kijiji everyday, sometimes for a full hour, for another Strat when I have 4 of them, well that's just crazy yet I keep doing it. 1 hour of practice each day would be much better, yet the looking for gear takes precedent...it's not logical but there it is.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> The perspectives offered here _already_ are helpful and certainly do provide "balance" to my fairly narrow viewpoint on the matter at present. The "not necessarily bad" argument is particularly resonant as it reminded me that I still enjoy repair and restoration work and perhaps the reduced time & effort I'd like to spend on gear could shift back in that direction...


It's a very interesting topic, so thanks for the thread.

I have always had _some _connection to music. For a period a few years ago I did almost exclusively FOH sound for live shows, and I loved that. These days, I'm passionate about building guitars with my daughter Amanda.

Maybe one day I'll record some of the originals I've had purcolating in my mind.

But, the one thing I will say and this may point out how selfish I am, often when a thing becomes a business some (much?) of what I enjoyed about it, diminishes.

When it starts to come down to R.O.I., or what I feel I would have to do to make a living from playing guitar, I'm grateful I can still enjoy music without having to comprimise too much.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm sure many are the same way (damn you one-guitar-one-backup-done types!) But there's still a lot of guitars that I simply want to try for a bit. The Huber was one of them (and as expected I want the carved top, more expensive models now...). I know the risk (hard resale, losing $$$ at resale) but that doesnt magically make me less curious.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a valid concern. I often say that as long as no one is missing any meals, that it's okay, but that's not always true. For some, shopping is a source of endorphins and can become an addiction. If you find that you have no (or little) control when it comes to acquiring gear and that the satisfaction from it is fleeting, then yes, something probably needs to be fixed and that is best done with the help of a professional and/or a support group.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Well stated post. I agree with concern about chasing the tail - in a way with all YT videos and gear demos, guitar solo covers, music has kind of become a mix of gear acquisition, vintage tone chasing and 70s guitar god adulation vs making or playing music. Its like the gear has replaced creating.

In fact, I wonder about some of the YT influencers and the pedal makers who perpetuate the covet/buy/sell nature in the pedal market these days. That alone is one heck of an expensive component now. $300 pedals are the norm. And I wonder are we really better musicans for our $2000 pedal boards?

Last year I committed to recording, writing and creating so that I can have something original or at least a finished product for all the efforts in gear and tone chasing. I am committed to it now and spend as much time as I can writing and recording with others to put together a collection of music that is mine. I am adding material to my YT channel as I go.

BTW - I am looking for musicians to do this, so if you're interested hit me up. 
YT Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCthc-VYbo-qc_jOBxlAlq-w


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I suspect I am a part of the group that avoids demos, rig rundowns, "check out this vintage piece!" and influencer type media as I just dont care 99% of the time.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Peel Ferrari said:


> ...BTW - I am looking for musicians to do this, so if you're interested hit me up.


PM incoming...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Peel Ferrari said:


> Last year I committed to recording, writing and creating so that I can have something original or at least a finished product for all the efforts in gear and tone chasing.


Ditto. Same page I am on.

I tell myself that I am "balanced" because I sell my unused gear to fund my recording journey, but often I am still stuck on the internet "researching" my next purchase. It just happens to be recording gear now, not playing gear.

Another justification, however, and I think this is valid (maybe)... I have posted at least a dozen songs on SoundCloud in the past year. And here's the production history:

Slow going on reel-to-reel tape. Slightly faster in Reaper. Faster with RME interface. Really fast with EZ Drummer and EZ Keys since June. Currently I have a half dozen songs underway. I work on one for a while them move to another for a while... etc.

So I am saying to myself: "All good, buddy, you're making music like never before."

In the back of my head I am eyeing up a few grand in the fun account and rubbing my hands together. It never stops.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I find a lot of this has to do with reaction and action. First you have the reaction ("I gotta have that!"). Then you have to ask yourself some questions: do you need it? Will it make you happy or bring you joy? "Is it a good deal?" That's the action side. It's the emotion, then the analysis/rationalization.

My last purchase (Sterling AX40) was made purely because I wanted one for a long time, and the price was excellent -- in no-brainer territory. 

My plans to purge a bit are coming from a different place. I have little time to actually play the damn things, and I have a lot of them. Some get very little time, and some get less. The ones that have a clear, higher-quality replacement will likely go. I also think about things like leaving my wife too much crap to deal with when I go (morbid, I know). She doesn't need to deal with selling 20 guitars when she is already (hopefully) mourning.

And all of this is tempered with the simple fact that with two young and unvaccinated kids it will have to wait a bit. I have two guitars I would happily sell next week but the case counts are rising. I am not risking my kids for a couple of inexpensive guitars.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

As with most things the terms "good" and "bad" just don't apply. There's certainly opportunity cost involved in any time consuming endeavor. What else could you be doing? What could you be doing to improve yourself? What could you be doing that makes money rather than spending money? Is this a "useful" use of your time? etc. It doesn't have to revolve around music, there's many guitar collectors who can barely play (Richard Gere etc). If you see it as a waste and want it to be about music, then sell some stuff and refocus. If you're having fun, don't guilt trip yourself and enjoy the luxury of having gear others might only dream of.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

StevieMac said:


> Straight up, I'm among the worst offenders when it comes to gear-related activity. I spend an inordinate amount of time coveting, considering, searching for, and ultimately acquiring gear...which also uses up a good amount of disposable income (but that's a_ separate _topic). It'd be easy I suppose to dismiss it all as a "hobby", convince oneself "it's something I enjoy", or to argue "it could be spent on far worse/more destructive activities" but at some point those really just feel like cop outs. At the end of the day, it all leaves me wondering whether anything of substance has been created by it all, or whether it's really just an exercise in chasing one's tail to pass the time.
> 
> I can say with conviction that I'm _not_ a better or more committed musician for any of it and that, beyond momentarily enjoying something new and interesting, I'm certainly not as passionate about playing now as I was when I first started my journey into music. The bottom line being then: All this involvement with "stuff" has actually led me _away from_ the music instead of more deeply and passionately toward it. The compounding concern is that the time & effort spent on these activities could have (and likely should have) been spent on things I _really_ care about - family, friends, community involvement, and of course personal development.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not questioning anyone's choices beyond my own here and I'm not looking for anyone to help me make sense of it all or to feel better about it. What's done is done but it definitely feels like a gut check moment for me and I'd like to see some things change. I want to reignite that passion for music and, for me at least, that begins here by honestly assessing my GAS and by finding ways to better manage it so it doesn't supersede my love of _making_ music. So that's my ramble. As you were...


It’s all in your mind set. I know guys that say they play but you know they don’t but start gear talking and they could write a novel about it.

What I do is look for new material to play. Someone introduced me to the song Plush by STP. That did it for me. I can’t stop thinking about playing. My passion is once again on fire!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I am pretty well controlled in terms of my spending. I don't swap my gear that much, though I do build and/or mod things myself from time to time. I used to dig reviews/demos in the earliest days before brands realized the marketing potential of sending reviewers free gear and/or paying them to demo their products. I lost interest after that.

Maybe it's a coincidence, but the time I started getting more invested into gear and tone chasing was around the same time my investment in my playing waned dramatically. I recall practising daily for hours through horrible sounding equipment for years, and I didn't even care. Or, not even practising, just riffing/improvising. I just enjoyed playing guitar. These days, I plug in and fiddle with knobs/settings for 20 minutes. If I can't find a sound I like or am "inspired by", I put my guitar back down because I'm just not "feeling" it. I'm too distracted by the tone/mix to get into it. I haven't legitimately practised (with the intention of improving my playing) in years, except to learn specific songs for a band I am in at the time. These days my playing is limited to recording demos for work, or writing/recording my own music. Neither of which require much intentional practise.

So, the biggest tragedy hasn't been my pocketbook, but my enjoyment of playing just for the sake of playing. I miss the days when I could just "play".


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

For me, it's mainly been what produces the music rather than how to produce music. I believe that guitars and gear are the sexist looking of material items...highly attractive. I haven't sold any gear in over 5 years now; I haven't added much though. None of our sons have any interest in it.
I have noticed that as I grow older, it takes less to keep me entertained...some days I'll spend most of the day just refurbishing amp components...spending money just don't turn my crank no more.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I play every day. I have bought and sold lots of gear, and I will never make a nickle as a musician. My hobby does not harm anyone else, my family, or the environment. I gave up an addiction two years ago that was far more harmful, and making music for myself has become part of my therapy in keeping myself sane. I don't have any regrets.

That said, I understand the sentiment. I haven't bought a pedal in quite a while, nor an amp. But I enjoy my guitars both as functional art and as musical instruments. And I like to tinker.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> I am pretty well controlled in terms of my spending. I don't swap my gear that much, though I do build and/or mod things myself from time to time. I used to dig reviews/demos in the earliest days before brands realized the marketing potential of sending reviewers free gear and/or paying them to demo their products. I lost interest after that.
> 
> Maybe it's a coincidence, but the time I started getting more invested into gear and tone chasing was around the same time my investment in my playing waned dramatically. I recall practising daily for hours through horrible sounding equipment for years, and I didn't even care. Or, not even practising, just riffing/improvising. I just enjoyed playing guitar. These days, I plug in and fiddle with knobs/settings for 20 minutes. If I can't find a sound I like or am "inspired by", I put my guitar back down because I'm just not "feeling" it. I'm too distracted by the tone/mix to get into it. I haven't legitimately practised (with the intention of improving my playing) in years, except to learn specific songs for a band I am in at the time. These days my playing is limited to recording demos for work, or writing/recording my own music. Neither of which require much intentional practise.
> 
> So, the biggest tragedy hasn't been my pocketbook, but my enjoyment of playing just for the sake of playing. I miss the days when I could just "play".


I have a simple solve for you:

Dont touch settings. That's it. That's all. Your ears will adjust. Try it for a month (yes a month) and see how it goes.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I have 3 guitars, 2 amps (1 is for sale) and a pile of pedals. I'm a basement player, end of story. So why do I have a pedalboard that would rival most professional musicians? Because those different sounds inspire me to want to pick up a guitar and play. Sometimes the pedals stay, sometimes they go to finance new auditions, sometimes they go and then come back (those are the ones that hurt the most) 

Now if we're getting into the more philosophical question of whether or not someone "needs" new or more gear. It's not a topic I find particularly titillating. If we're being that reductive no one needs anything beyond food, water and shelter. You don't even need to like the food.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just be glad you're not this guy. I think he needs more gear.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jbealsmusic said:


> I am pretty well controlled in terms of my spending. I don't swap my gear that much, though I do build and/or mod things myself from time to time. I used to dig reviews/demos in the earliest days before brands realized the marketing potential of sending reviewers free gear and/or paying them to demo their products. I lost interest after that.
> 
> Maybe it's a coincidence, but the time I started getting more invested into gear and tone chasing was around the same time my investment in my playing waned dramatically. I recall practising daily for hours through horrible sounding equipment for years, and I didn't even care. Or, not even practising, just riffing/improvising. I just enjoyed playing guitar. These days, I plug in and fiddle with knobs/settings for 20 minutes. If I can't find a sound I like or am "inspired by", I put my guitar back down because I'm just not "feeling" it. I'm too distracted by the tone/mix to get into it. I haven't legitimately practised (with the intention of improving my playing) in years, except to learn specific songs for a band I am in at the time. These days my playing is limited to recording demos for work, or writing/recording my own music. Neither of which require much intentional practise.
> 
> So, the biggest tragedy hasn't been my pocketbook, but my enjoyment of playing just for the sake of playing. I miss the days when I could just "play".


I basically get a sound I like out of an amp and leave it there. I can get whatever else I need out of fiddling with the volume knob or hitting the footswitch to get the clean channel (amp dependent). It may not be fancy, but it sure is easy.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Interesting topic, and one I struggle with myself. 

Some people are happy with the 3 pieces of gear they bought 20 years ago and they have no desire or urge to acquire anything else. That's cool. Other people buy and sell gear faster than I change my socks. And that's cool too. The whole concept of buying and selling gear is construed as inherently negative, however for _some_, it's the thrill of the chase that brings them joy. I think at the end of the day it's about finding the balance that works for you.

I have turned over a LOT of gear in the last 18 months. But a big part of that was I discovered that some different neck profile shapes actually suited me much better. Could I play any neck? Sure yeah. But the new pieces I've gotten feel so much better that I _WANT _to play more. I've played more guitar in the last 18 months than I have in over a decade. _All while buying and selling off many pieces_. Why? Because I feel inspired to play. These new guitars aren't just trophies to be mounted on the wall and displayed. They're tools and I've found that with the right tools I'm drawn to them and want to have them in my hands all the time.

The other aspect people bring up is money. Look, this IS a hobby for me and I accept that. And you know what? This is my ONLY hobby. I don't spend my money on anything else. I don't drink or smoke or do basically any activities other than play music. So I have bands and people I do that with and the money that goes into this is what I spend to enjoy myself. Otherwise I'm sure I'd be blowing money on new golf clubs, or rink time, or home brewing equipment, or whatever other hobbies people dump their cash into. And the big thing is as long as it's not hurting anyone then what's the problem? I'm not using credit to buy anything. I'm not taking food off the table from my family. I'm not doing anything that would be considered problematic. And if it came down to a financial crunch then absolutely I would not be out buying music gear. 

I HAVE put boundaries on myself though. I refuse to become a collector. The gear I have is because it gets used and played. I don't have any trophy pieces. I don't have a room full of cases with guitars in them that haven't seen the light of day in over a year. I'm at about the max number of instruments that I think is reasonable for me to have. Since putting myself on a "one in-one out" rule it has definitely slowed my roll. Now when GAS hits, I have to sit here and look at my guitars and think hard about which piece would go if I decided to get this new thing. 

And my biggest thing is the Marie Kondo philosophy: "Does this bring me joy?" If it's a guitar, or amp, or pedal that I'm ho-hum about then why do I have it? This has been a huge motivator in a lot of my moves over the last 18 months. I've gotten rid of guitars that were great guitars, but they didn't really spark anything in me. So I moved them on and bought other things that DO light a fire for me. That's why I'm playing so much more - I LOVE the pieces I have (not just like them).

And finally the argument: "_I could have spent all this time playing._" True, but _would _you have spent the time playing or would you have just gone off and found some other way to avoid playing the guitar?


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Jay Leno never worries about the fact he cant drive every one of his cars or that he spends too much time reading about Carburetors instead of driving. He just enjoys collecting and using his cars equally. You can do both. Collecting guitars is a hobby all its own, enjoy it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Can totally relate. I no longer buy often but I have build up a significant amount of instruments and amps over the years. And I play my very small number of favorites while the others just sit there for most of the time. Do I enjoy having the other options when the mood strikes? For sure! But I'm no longer chasing gear like I once did.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Again, all of the points of view here are respected and genuinely appreciated. I wanted to make one thing clear though, in case my ramble seemed misdirected: My thoughts were not aimed at, nor intended to be representative of, anyone but _myself_. I'm pleased to hear that others have found ways to maintain their passion for and involvement in making music, despite the many distractions we all face. There's been a great deal of thought put into the responses here and clearly there are a number of things to further consider and ultimately learn from. It's threads like these that remind me of the great wisdom to be gleaned from a truly outstanding community. I'm quite fortunate in that (and many other) regards. 🙂


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Part of my problem is, I buy some really nice pieces, then Im afraid to play them lol.
I have a beautiful R8 that now has some sticky tuners because i treat it like a case queen.
Ive got to commit to selling my less prized pieces, so it will force me to play my keepers.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Part of my problem is, I buy some really nice pieces, then Im afraid to play them lol.
> I have a beautiful R8 that now has some sticky tuners because i treat it like a case queen.
> Ive got to commit to selling my less prized pieces, so it will force me to play my keepers.


Send it to me, I'll take care of it!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Interesting topic, and one I struggle with myself.
> 
> Some people are happy with the 3 pieces of gear they bought 20 years ago and they have no desire or urge to acquire anything else. That's cool. Other people buy and sell gear faster than I change my socks. And that's cool too. The whole concept of buying and selling gear is construed as inherently negative, however for _some_, it's the thrill of the chase that brings them joy. I think at the end of the day it's about finding the balance that works for you.
> 
> ...


To me the "does it spark joy" is a big question. I have some guitars that I can't believe I own, that I literally just love to look at. 20-year-old me would never believe that I bought a Peavey Wolfgang. I look at it, and all its little imperfections and I still love it. I look at my $200 Ibanez RSII 420 with the Ibanez Proline neck, and it still looks great to me. I look at my Jackson SD22 Jack Butler and can't believe I had the chance to buy one. I have others that look great to me because I got them cheap, or they are rare. I have ones that I built that I love because the represent achievement.

But, in the end, I want to keep buying guitars for a variety of reasons. So that means some must go. If I don't love them, it makes no sense that I keep them. I have parts that should go as well.

For example, right now I am in contact with someone over a headless. The price is right, and I like them. But with the risks right now, it may not be worth it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The fact that you are reflecting and thinking about it, should in itself provide you comfort.

Being aware of our choices and looking at them is what gives us the accountability that we need to feel confident in our choices.

Well written post.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Right on @Always12AM . Same thing I thought. Critical thinking isn't completely dead (yet). All replies were very interesting.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Skip the BS and just go buy that new piece of gear….because thats what this thread is all about: looking for approval for your craziness.
Yes there are more crazy gear addicts (me 2).
Just enjoy it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can relate on a smaller scale. All I can say is this, if you spent a period of time looking for, buying and selling gear rather than playing…that’s what made you happy at the time. At that time, that’s what you wanted to do. Now you want something different. Both pursuits are equally valid. Don’t sweat it. We all need something that’s just for ourselves. We all need time away from family and friends…at least I do. As long as what you choose to do with that time isn’t personally destructive then have at her…guilt free.

Forget about what you were doing then, enjoy the now. soak it all in. Be happy with where you are and what you’re currently doing.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I have found the gear pursuit to actually improve my playing. 

Took nearly 20 years of buying and selling gear, but have a couple of Komet amplifiers that I have bought in the last couple years that make me want to play more and responsive and expressive to to make what's in my head come out of my hands. 

Also recently (in the last year) learned that I really like jumbo frets on guitars. Took a long time to figure that out.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

StevieMac said:


> Straight up, I'm among the worst offenders when it comes to gear-related activity. I spend an inordinate amount of time coveting, considering, searching for, and ultimately acquiring gear...which also uses up a good amount of disposable income (but that's a_ separate _topic). It'd be easy I suppose to dismiss it all as a "hobby", convince oneself "it's something I enjoy", or to argue "it could be spent on far worse/more destructive activities" but at some point those really just feel like cop outs. At the end of the day, it all leaves me wondering whether anything of substance has been created by it all, or whether it's really just an exercise in chasing one's tail to pass the time.
> 
> I can say with conviction that I'm _not_ a better or more committed musician for any of it and that, beyond momentarily enjoying something new and interesting, I'm certainly not as passionate about playing now as I was when I first started my journey into music. The bottom line being then: All this involvement with "stuff" has actually led me _away from_ the music instead of more deeply and passionately toward it. The compounding concern is that the time & effort spent on these activities could have (and likely should have) been spent on things I _really_ care about - family, friends, community involvement, and of course personal development.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not questioning anyone's choices beyond my own here and I'm not looking for anyone to help me make sense of it all or to feel better about it. What's done is done but it definitely feels like a gut check moment for me and I'd like to see some things change. I want to reignite that passion for music and, for me at least, that begins here by honestly assessing my GAS and by finding ways to better manage it so it doesn't supersede my love of _making_ music. So that's my ramble. As you were...


I say this all the time. I truly appreciate this thread. I have made a living playing music for 40 years and I'm reminded over and over, that the guitarists I have the most respect for have a close relationship with their guitar. Picture BB or Wes, or Missisippi John, or... you get it. A player, a guitar, a tone. Yet we imagine ourselves as all these things. I may be one part Roy Buchanan and one part Bill Broonzy, but when my focus moves from music to gear, am I making better music? I can honestly say that I am grateful for the chance to play many kinds of music -or variations within a (narrow?) spectrum- but now I figure that my most unique contribution will be my songwriting. Luckily, songwriting requires many guitars and amps, right?! ;-)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

In a world that tries to bring you down, never miss a chance to make yourself happy. If you don't do it for yourself, no one will do it for you.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> ...Someone introduced me to the song Plush by STP. That did it for me. I can’t stop thinking about playing. My passion is once again on fire!


Put Interstate Love Song on your play list and we’ll rock that out together some day!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> I am pretty well controlled in terms of my spending. I don't swap my gear that much, though I do build and/or mod things myself from time to time. I used to dig reviews/demos in the earliest days before brands realized the marketing potential of sending reviewers free gear and/or paying them to demo their products. I lost interest after that.
> 
> Maybe it's a coincidence, but the time I started getting more invested into gear and tone chasing was around the same time my investment in my playing waned dramatically. I recall practising daily for hours through horrible sounding equipment for years, and I didn't even care. Or, not even practising, just riffing/improvising. I just enjoyed playing guitar. These days, I plug in and fiddle with knobs/settings for 20 minutes. If I can't find a sound I like or am "inspired by", I put my guitar back down because I'm just not "feeling" it. I'm too distracted by the tone/mix to get into it. I haven't legitimately practised (with the intention of improving my playing) in years, except to learn specific songs for a band I am in at the time. These days my playing is limited to recording demos for work, or writing/recording my own music. Neither of which require much intentional practise.
> 
> So, the biggest tragedy hasn't been my pocketbook, but my enjoyment of playing just for the sake of playing. I miss the days when I could just "play".


Well said.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm, interesting. I usually buy instruments cause i need them, not so much a collection but having a few guitars for different styles of music. The odd time i see something and i have to have it but rather rare. I play out a lot (well used to) and in different groups so having a few guitars helps out. I guess like many here i am hooked on gear. My wife told me a few years ago that a lot of good musicians always play the same instrument and it doesnt matter how many guitars you have but what you do with them. She is right. If you want to get back into music and get serious about it then keep one or 2 guitars at the most and make them your signature pieces.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> Hmm, interesting. I usually buy instruments cause i need them, not so much a collection but having a few guitars for different styles of music. The odd time i see something and i have to have it but rather rare. I play out a lot (well used to) and in different groups so having a few guitars helps out. I guess like many here i am hooked on gear. My wife told me a few years ago that a lot of good musicians always play the same instrument and it doesnt matter how many guitars you have but what you do with them. She is right. If you want to get back into music and get serious about it then keep one or 2 guitars at the most and make them your signature pieces.


They gig one instrument, but there's likely 4+ different guitars on the albums they've made.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't bought a guitar in years....


and yet somehow I have about ten more now than I did before Covid.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> What's done is done but it definitely feels like a gut check moment for me and I'd like to see some things change. I want to reignite that passion for music and, for me at least, that begins here by honestly assessing my GAS and by finding ways to better manage it so it doesn't supersede my love of _making_ music. So that's my ramble. As you were...


In the end, it is a personal choice and the responses will vary as proven in this thread. I fully understand your current assessment and have been down that road as well. Hope you work it out to your satisfaction.

For me, buying and selling gear is a journey as I enjoy trying out new stuff. I do sometimes find myself in what appears to be la la la land and re-purchasing the same or similar gear but there are times the end result is different because my tastes have shifted or it was just mistake (again). More curiosity, less judgement. That is my choice and having comments from a stranger trying to play internet psychologist has no bearing on me pursuing what I deem to be "fun". To that point, if you are no longer getting joy from the gear chase, I fully agree that re-assessing your time spent is a good thing.

There is a comment from a pro player that has stuck with me about chasing gear and to paraphrase: you don't get to "learn" that specific instrument. It's qualities, characteristics idiosyncrasies etc I.e. that your craft develops with that said instrument. 

During a party last night, I met a guy and we hit it off and talked for over 2 hours. He is a power drummer and gear enthusiast but we may have talked about gear for less than 5 minutes and the rest was split between music and solving the world's problems.....So all this time spent on the gear chase worth it? - overall, yes and in some ways given me some confidence but I also struggle with keeping the pendulum centered.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Great thread Stevie and a great subject. Personally, I have way more gear than I "need" or can practically use. I justify it something like this...I've had other hobbies (building hot rods until middle age) that cost about the equivalent amount of money and time. I (we) know numerous friends that are into nice cars, boats, lake cabin, RV's etc that cost a lot of time and money. I don't have those convictions anymore and I'm satisfied that what I spend on gear is acceptable considering my financial situation and the fact that no one in my family is suffering as a result. The bills are getting paid and there's food on the table. However, should that fact change I will certainly be reconsidering my own situation.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very interesting thread. I was lucky enough to have a lot of killer gear in my youth (most of my disposable income went to gear while it was still affordable). As life went on I got rid of stuff, not enough time to play, finances could go elsewhere, moving logistics, self-judgment, etc. I'm in a phase now when I almost have nothing. Let me just say I am no more happy than when I had a lot of gear...so you guys should not be like me and keep ALL of your gear. 😄


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are feeling bad or guilty about buying and coveting gear, consider that most of it can be resold for around what you bought it for or maybe even make some money on it. (compare that to a crack habit)
I try not to sweat it too much. I know I have way too many guitars and guitar toys but I actually like the whole process of trying new things. After over 40 years of gear whoring, I still find the occasional gem. I also know that I'm not a particularly dedicated musician. I'm a good guitar player but have no illusions of "making it" in the business- although I did at one point ( have illusions, that is).

Oddly enough, the best and most dedicated musicians I know also have the most utilitarian approach to gear. They're busy making music instead of gear shopping all the time. I'd say if you think the gear will make you a better player/musician, you are mostly a fool.
Be a gear whore and be happy about it. If it's not making you happy, maybe you qualify as a dedicated musician.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just don't turn into this guy. Based on his description, I'd sell almost every one of these without even opening the case but I guess everyone has their own tastes.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I had this moment of epiphany earlier this year. I've sold almost everything I have. Got a really nice bass out of the process.

Did I regrets buying all those gear? Yeah and no. I regret the moment I bought them. Sometime timing wasn't good or I did buy 2 or 3 exemples of the same guitar even if I knew I don't get along with it. (This is what, my third or forth Strat? I don't know why I still buy them!) But I enjoyed playing (almost) every pieces of gear I bought. Funny enought, I started playing bass 3 years ago and my setup remain almost the same since day one. Maybe I did learn something out of this process.

Currently, I'm trying to get what I need over what I want. I am one that get "fatigue" out of all the gear piled in my music room. I don't wanna think, I wanna play.

Living with someone that have a almost military discipline regarding money make me think a lot before buying something.

Am I perfect? Is Marie Kondo is my new guru? No and no, but at the end, I prefer to play than to collect.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a guy on another forum I frequent who has to have 200 inexpensive guitars by now. He us single, with cats, and keeps them in a nice, clean house, displayed on the walls. He has no issue with it -- it's a hobby for him, and he plays and tinkers a fair bit.

And the rest of us say to our wives "well, at least I'm not as bad as TJ."


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Just don't turn into this guy. Based on his description, I'd sell almost every one of these without even opening the case but I guess everyone has their own tastes.


I watched a bit of it and the guy has some great gear. Not sure what the point of his video other than confirming his collection. The don't do as I did sentiment is a bit tweedle-dee tweedle-dum....


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Alex said:


> I watched a bit of it and the guy has some great gear. Not sure what the point of his video other than confirming his collection. The don't do as I did sentiment is a bit tweedle-dee tweedle-dum....


At about 5:15 in he gets into the "don't do this " part, and the look on his face is pretty telling at one point. But otherwise he's not even showing the guitars, just listing them off.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> At about 5:15 in he gets into the "don't do this " part, and the look on his face is pretty telling at one point. But otherwise he's not even showing the guitars, just listing them off.


yep, that's why I used "confirming" his collection. There's always a bigger fish when it comes to wealth. A good friend was telling me this week that he went to see Tower of Power as he was offered a ticket at the last minute from a fellow gigging musician that couldn't make it. The chap that had the tickets picked him up in a very rare Austin Martin. The friend didn't make anything out of it and after the concert, went back to Austin Martin guy's place and discovered a whole new world - he said it was like entering Batman's cave - dozens upon dozens of Bentley's, other cars, man cave out of this world and the kicker, the chap offered him to fly anywhere anytime as he needs to maintain his pilot license on a weekly basis because it's a G5. The friend was quick to say yes when asked about jamming and playing together ha ha ha


----------



## jaydubz (Jan 17, 2021)

I had a similar realization recently. I offloaded some gear already and trying to downsize my electrics. Lost money but that's ok. I did enjoy trying out new gear because it helped me decide what kind of sound or music I like to play. I found out what I like to listen to isn't exactly what I enjoy playing.


----------



## Markysharky (Aug 28, 2019)

jaydubz said:


> I had a similar realization recently. I offloaded some gear already and trying to downsize my electrics. Lost money but that's ok. I did enjoy trying out new gear because it helped me decide what kind of sound or music I like to play. I found out what I like to listen to isn't exactly what I enjoy playing.


I find offloading gear quite cathartic. I do not like things in my house that I don’t use and this applies to everything. If I get a new guitar or amp it is to replace one I already own. 3 guitars and 3 amps is the sweet spot for me. It is also the place I feel I can justify given how much money I have/make
I also like to play things on the guitar that I wouldn’t necessarily seek out from others. That realization surprised me


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have recently had a similar reflection. I have too much stuff! I never thought that was a bad thing, but now I find I tinker more than I play. I have committed to myself to play more, and hunt/tinker/build less. I have some really nice stuff, I should really just go play it! 
That has helped me trim some stuff too. And, I recently let a really nice axe slip through my fingers and passed the find onto a friend. He's the type to buy a guitar every 10-15yrs. They are all really nice, and he plays them a lot. He finally wanted something new, he'd been eyeing a Gretsch, I passed it a long, he'll be good for another 10yrs.


----------

